# World’s Largest Remote Control Plane



## Smokey (Dec 9, 2006)

Site with video:

Airbus Remote Control Plane - Random


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2006)

Really cool.  
If he would make it a bit bigger and give it much more power, he could become a jet liner owner.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 9, 2006)

On a related note

VR Gear + RC Plane = Awesome! » Addicting Games Funny Junk Video Clips - Kahsoon.com


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

It isn't the worlds largest as people have had full size remote control planes (767's etc). Still a cool though...


----------



## Smokey (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah good point


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Alright then, the largest _toy_ R/C plane maybe.

Impressive.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 9, 2006)

cool

check this site out it has all sorts of aviation videos including R/C and is updated almost daily!
Radio Control Videos


check out the B-52 R/C videos!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about that B-52! Helluva shame about the crash though.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah it was


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 10, 2006)

Actually guys, I think this may be the worlds largest current remote control plane...

Note the cockpit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

what're we noting about it?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

There is no-one in it...


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 10, 2006)

haha it's a target drone haha!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Hes got a point. That thing is remote controled...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

well there's no sence of scale to that pic it could be 12 inches long...........

well that's what i tell the ladies anyway


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Eeeewwwweeeee


----------



## Smokey (Dec 10, 2006)

This was the largest remote control plane for a short while at least


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIVLP7KZt4c_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well there's no sence of scale to that pic it could be 12 inches long


It's real, here's another...


----------



## ndicki (Dec 10, 2006)

What a horrid thought! I love the Phantom! They should not be allowed to shoot at the things, even if they are obsolete junk. (The Luftwaffe still uses them; I was up on the coast by Nordholz this summer, and they were flying past all day, pair after pair. Beautiful. No other twin jet comes close!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeap the Luftwaffe uses them for aerial recon still. We were flying one day and were "intercepted" by 2 Luftwaffe Phantoms. They flew right over us. I posted the pics but it was hard to see anything in them because they went by so fast by the time the camara took the pic they were just specs in the distance.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 10, 2006)

ndicki said:


> What a horrid thought! I love the Phantom! They should not be allowed to shoot at the things, even if they are obsolete junk. (The Luftwaffe still uses them; I was up on the coast by Nordholz this summer, and they were flying past all day, pair after pair. Beautiful. No other twin jet comes close!)



At Holloman and Tindall AFB they already shot down about 200. They've also droned F-86s, F-100s and F-106s...

Believe it of not these aircraft are not worth saving as combat aircraft. They're high time, need a lot of maintenance and what it would cost to get them fully operational, you could probably by a slightly used F-15...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Id rather have a slightly used F-15 anyhow. Id take a Phantom too though...8)


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 10, 2006)

QF-4 accident
Yahoo! Image Detail for www.air-and-space.com/20020420%20Pt%20Mugu/2%2020%20QF-4J%20155749%20fireball%20l.jpg


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 10, 2006)

R-2800 said:


> QF-4 accident


I was there - I actually saw it happen.

Those are droned a little different than the ones used at Holloman and Tyndal. I think all the Mugu QF-4s are gone.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 10, 2006)

Have you seen this?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--_RGM4Abv8_








http://static.flickr.com/56/131428315_677fd40b07_m.jpg


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Have you seen this?


yeah i belive the wall is what they make nuclear power plant stacks out of


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

And I think the British turned a brutally beautiful airplane into a thing of wonder. I love the foreshortened radome for the AWG-10, the 20% larger intakes and drooped exhaust. THAT is what a Phantom is supposed to look like. Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the F-4K.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 12, 2006)

Very, very exquisite model of the F-4K. I never heard one in person,
and wonder if the Rolls Royce Spey turbofans had the same menacing
shriek and roar as the J-79's? I know it had better range than the
American Phantom, but was a bit slower and not quite as handy at
altitude. Still, it's an aircraft that is not subtle in its power and ability.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

And for the record, not my model. (I wish!) 

And the RR engines didn't smoke!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 12, 2006)

I like a smoking jet! I grew up exactly ten miles directly north of the
end of the west runway at McCoy AFB, now Orlando International (MCO).
Fond memories have I of B-52's scrambling on ORI drills and flying, still very
low, directly over my house. Noise and smoke - the sound of Freedom!

A tidbit for those of you who visit Orlando. When you land at the airport,
you are touching history. Before it was named after LTC McCoy who died
in a B-47 accident, it was Pinecastle AFB. It is where the Bell X-1 was first
dropped and glide tested and landed before going to Muroc for powered flight test. I think Slick Goodlin was flying some of those drops. Slick died earlier
this year.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I was there - I actually saw it happen.
> 
> Those are droned a little different than the ones used at Holloman and Tyndal. I think all the Mugu QF-4s are gone.



Wow


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

holy sh1t...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2006)

Sad weekend - after witnessing this a Point Mugu we flew back Sunday morning. As we were securing the aircraft I get a call on my cell phone, the night before a good friend of mine was murdered.

I mark that weekend as a turning point in my slow departure from California...

BTW - I've posted this photo before. Right after it was taken I got the phone call...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry to here that, FBJ. That is an ache that never seems to go away.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Joe... You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks guys - it was a while ago (May 2002). Since then my life and environment has improved considerably!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, FBJ, what was the circumstances?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 23, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, FBJ, what was the circumstances?



He was a Manager of a night club in Lancaster, Ca. He had thrown out 3 guys earlier in the night, they came back several hours later with a high power rifle and shot up the place. A bouncer and several patrons were hit, Marshal was hit in the head, died on the way to the hospital.

It took several years but they caught the @ssholes, they got life, should of gotten a lot more.

Lancaster was a sleepy desert town with a lot of aviation activity, just like everything else, scumbags from the LA area came up and ruined the place. Less than a year later I moved to Colorado.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 23, 2006)

what a bunch of mother ****ers!, i agree they should have gotten more then life


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 23, 2006)

He was a really cool dude. He worked for Iron Maiden for a number of years and brought in some really unique bands into this club. Quite Riot, Blue Oyster Cult, Molly Hatchet, The Fixx, Berlin, Slash, Missing Persons and whole bunch more - most of these concerts I seen free and I would get VIP seating because I hung out there so much. Had things been different my wife and I might of been there that night with a bunch of our friends. I'm left with a lot of fun memories of the place and will always remember my friend Marshal...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2006)

Painful reading Joe. I know what are you talking about - in smaller scale - I've been around such like places all my life... Not what are you describing but I know the sreet crimi life... Knew some people who are not here anymore so I know your feelings. :/


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks, FBJ. Tragic that so many people's lives were so irrevocably altered over something so trivial.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks all - Merry Christmas!!!


----------

